# Movie Review- Spanglish



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Comedy 
2 hrs. 09 min. Cultures collide as Flor (Paz Vega), a beautiful Mexican woman, and her twelve-year-old daughter move in with an affluent Los Angeles family (Adam Sandler, Téa Leoni and Cloris Leachman). Of all the horrors Flor imagined about this new culture, she never fathomed the peril of being truly embraced by an upscale American family. Written and directed by James L. Brooks. 

Not your typical Adam Sandler movie... but very good. It shows how he is one day going to be a very versatile actor. 
Paz Vega is a very beautiful actress, she'll be the next Penelope or Salma! 

I got really into it and there were the usual Sandler laughs. I laughed, I cried. 
It was a hell of alot better than Punch-Drunk Love as far as the romance part goes. . .
I think both guys and girls will like it.

Great movie, worth the money! I'm going to buy it when it comes out :mrgreen:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought it was just O.K. There were a few times I wanted to lay my head back and catch some z's.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

bad movie, i was blown outta my mind and still didnt laugh once. Sandler just needs to come out with something good by himself again


----------

